# catraca



## Diana Ten

Tengo una factura de articulos que se compro en el Brasil y no tengo idea que es "catraca" (palabra en portugues) ¿me podrian ayudar?
Muchas Gracias
Diana Ten


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida Diana,

Una possibilidad:
catraca


----------



## Juca

Conheço dois significados para a palavra catraca: _ratchet _e _turnstile_.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Diana Ten:
¿A qué rubro pertenece esa mercadería?
Porque en Google encontré otros significados para catraca...


----------



## Lems

Vea aquí, Diana.
¿Como se dice en catellano?

Lems
_________________
De aorcdo com uma pqsieusa de uma uinrvesriddae ignlsea, não ipomtra em qaul odrem as lrteas de uma plravaa etãso, a úncia csioa iprotmatne é que a piremria e útmlia lrteas etejasm no lgaur crteo. O rseto pdoe ser uma ttaol bçguana que vcoê pdoe anida ler sem pobrlmea. Itso é poqrue nós não lmeos cdaa lrtea isladoa, mas a plravaa cmoo um tdoo.


----------



## Tomby

Diana, te respondo en español:
Los aparatos mostrados por Vanda y Lems en España se llaman *torno*. No obstante, también puede tratarse, según he deducido por las indagaciones realizadas, de una taladradora, berbiquí, torniquete o molinete y, en inglés, como ha dicho Juca, _turnstile._
¡Buen fin de semana!


----------



## ines

Lems said:
			
		

> Vea aquí, Diana.
> ¿Como se dice en catellano?
> 
> Lems
> 
> Olá Lems, en Argentina normalmente se le dice "molinete".


----------



## Lems

¡Gracias, Inés!

Saludos

Lems
_________________
De aorcdo com uma pqsieusa de uma uinrvesriddae ignlsea, não ipomtra em qaul odrem as lrteas de uma plravaa etãso, a úncia csioa iprotmatne é que a piremria e útmlia lrteas etejasm no lgaur crteo. O rseto pdoe ser uma ttaol bçguana que vcoê pdoe anida ler sem pobrlmea. Itso é poqrue nós não lmeos cdaa lrtea isladoa, mas a plravaa cmoo um tdoo.


----------



## bielona

Olá a todos!

Como se diz "catraca" em espanhol?

Desde já obrigada!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não sei, mas é melhor explicar que "catraca" tanto pode ser a roleta que permite o controle e contagem de pessoas (p.e., em um ônibus) como também uma engrenagem (p.e, chave catraca, que é uma ferramenta para apertar porcas, dotada de uma engrenagem que permite seu uso sem necessidade de tirá-la da porca).


----------



## Mangato

Depende. Se você se refirir às entradas do metró, dizemos tornos.

Se é uma ferramenta com tranqueta de mole que impede o retroceso, dizemos *matraca.*

Ver llave de matraca

A matraca era um brinquedo na minha infância que consite num haste, uma  engrenagem e uma tabela, que ao faze-los girar produzen um ruito incômodo. Dai _dar la matraca_ é incomodar, molestar.


----------



## Juventude

Hola Señores,
Vi que la Unión Internacional de Transporte Públicos utiliza "TORNIQUETE" para el elemento que existe en los buses (En Brasil, "CATRACA"). Por lo que vi, este término se utiliza desde Colombia hasta Chile. No sé si en otras partes lo llaman así también.

En Brasil "CATRACA" puede referirse a un elemento de la bicicleta. Creo que se llama "PIÑÓN". Aquí va una foto de esto: 
http://luciana1206.wordpress.com/2009/04/17/ciencia-nas-pedaladas/ (En PT)
http://alhadradigital.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/273/ (ES)

Saludos
Juventude


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal também se chama '_torniquete_' (catraca é designação que desconheço).


----------



## Mangato

Juventude said:


> Hola Señores,
> Vi que la Unión Internacional de Transporte Públicos utiliza "TORNIQUETE" para el elemento que existe en los buses (En Brasil, "CATRACA"). Por lo que vi, este término se utiliza desde Colombia hasta Chile. No sé si en otras partes lo llaman así también.
> 
> En Brasil "CATRACA" puede referirse a un elemento de la bicicleta. Creo que se llama "PIÑÓN". Aquí va una foto de esto:
> http://luciana1206.wordpress.com/2009/04/17/ciencia-nas-pedaladas/ (En PT)
> http://alhadradigital.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/273/ (ES)
> 
> Saludos
> Juventude


 
Torniquete o torniqueta también se utilizan por aquí. Diminutivos de torno. Pero tiene también otros significados, como la compresión que se efectúa en un miembro para impedir una hemorragia.

En realidad piñón es una rueda dentada de pocos dientes que arrastra a otra mayor o viciversa; directamente, o mediante una cadena
En el caso de la bicicleta el piñón es el engranaje fijado a la rueda trasera de la bicicleta, pero puede haberlos de dos tipos. De "catraca", que solo funciona como transmisión cuando gira en el sentido de la marcha, y fijo, sin "catraca". Lo utilizan las bicicletas en los velódromos. En este caso esta "catraca" la conocemos por trinquete.

Trinquete (mecánica): pieza que impide algún movimiento de un mecanismo Por ejemplo en relojes, herramientas y todo tipo de ruedas y engranajes, es la pieza que impide que éstos giren en el sentido no deseado.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.

A roleta dos ônibus, eu conheço como *molinete: *
http://images.google.com.gt/images?hl=es&q=molinete&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=

Esse aparelho usa também a catraca (engrenagem), conhecida em espanhol como *trinquete*, como bem disse o Mangato. Agora a chave, por aqui é conhecida pela adaptação do nome em inglês _ratchet:_ “rach”. 

Abraços.


----------



## bielona

Obrigada mais uma vez, pessoal!


----------



## coquis14

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Olá.
> 
> A roleta dos ônibus, eu conheço como *molinete: *
> http://images.google.com.gt/images?hl=es&q=molinete&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=
> 
> 
> Abraços.


 Yo también.


----------



## SouzaBRG

Quanto a palavra Catraca, sou brasileiro e posso dizer, é um sistema de segurança, como se fosse um portão.

*Como la palabra de trinquete, soy brasileño y puedo decir, es un sistema de seguridad, como una puerta.*

procure no google uma empresa chamada Control iD.

*búsqueda en google de una empresa llamada control ID. 
*
ou então a empresa digicom ou blantech

*o la empresa o Digicom blantech 
*
Espero ter ajudado.

*Espero haber ayudado.*


----------



## Mangato

Nesse fio mais discussões
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1444905&highlight=catraca


----------



## Jaén

Juventude said:


> Hola Señores,
> Vi que la Unión Internacional de Transporte Públicos utiliza "TORNIQUETE" para el elemento que existe en los buses (En Brasil, "CATRACA"). Por lo que vi, este término se utiliza desde Colombia hasta Chile. No sé si en otras partes lo llaman así también.


Para registro, en México también se le llama torniquete.


----------



## Pangaré

Para generalizar "catraca" é todo o mecanismo que impede o giro de uma ferramenta ou equipamento para ambos os lados (pode girar apenas para um lado e trava se tentamos girar para o outro) Sendo assim, a roleta de controle do ônibus possui uma catraca, a pinha da bicicleta possui uma catraca, etc...


----------



## jcr.meta

coquis14 said:


> Yo también.



En Uruguay también "molinete" cuando se refiere a la del ómnibus.


----------

